# La Strada Regent L



## teemyob

Hi,

Who has one?
Has had one?
Wants one?

Be very interested to learn how you have gone on with them?

TM


----------



## Pard

Recent ones are a bit like hen's teeth. Pity Elite seems to have dropped the brand - I imagine the prices were not conducive to quantity sales. The only ones around in any quantity seem to be the Pronto. The Regent is one I'd consider if downsizing, although it might have to be the S model as the L model's roof bed requires too much agility for us!


----------



## teemyob

Thanks,

I will miss our tardis.

I will miss it for a class driving views, storage, payload and lounging space.

I will not mss truck style bills, wide swing, the fact Mrs TM does not like driving it, being turned away from sites in the UK.

HRZ Florida 5.9 is better than the La Strada in my opinion. But, none around.

TM


----------



## javea

Hi Trev,

5.2 here, don't know if that is any good to you.

http://suchen.mobile.de/wohnwagen-i...ome&segment=Motorhome&negativeFeatures=EXPORT

Regards,

Mike


----------



## scouter

We had a La Strada Regent L, S registered for about 8 years and loved it. However we were mainly campsite users then and generally only in the summer months apart from the odd w/e when it was a bit cooler.

Eventually when we got to using sosta's in Italy and Aires in France I wanted a better bathroom, really an easier wash basin to use and a shower without a plastic curtain and better protection for the wood in the bathroom.

The drop down bed was great, although we slept with our heads at the front, it was easier getting in and out of bed that way. It was the fact that you could just push the made bed out of the way up into the roof.

Overall storage was great, chairs and table under the bathroom, and good general storage at the rear. In mine there was the ability to carry long timber through a cupboard but changed on later vans.

alan

We also liked the big sliding door, it brought the outdoors indoors, sitting with the awning up and the door open even in rain or when it wasn't quite warm enough to sit outside.

It was a bit of a pig going around roundabouts with alot of body roll but you just got used to it.

Overall it wore well and we changed up to something bigger at about 65,000 miles and 10 years old

alan


----------



## pneumatician

*La Srada*

Why not try the club website ? http://www.lastradaclub.org.uk/home

Small rally at Cathedral Grange Campsite, Lichfield this weekend you could pop along and ask some questions.

I have a "Nova" owned it for ten years and been very pleases so far.


----------



## teemyob

javea said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> 5.2 here, don't know if that is any good to you.
> 
> http://suchen.mobile.de/wohnwagen-i...ome&segment=Motorhome&negativeFeatures=EXPORT
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike, link not working\!


----------



## teemyob

*Re: La Srada*



pneumatician said:


> Why not try the club website ? http://www.lastradaclub.org.uk/home
> 
> Small rally at Cathedral Grange Campsite, Lichfield this weekend you could pop along and ask some questions.
> 
> I have a "Nova" owned it for ten years and been very pleases so far.


Is yours a Nova M or L?

I have spoken with a few La Strada Owners, inc some who are going to the Rally this weekend.

I also spoke with someone on a Campsite in Spain last month who lives in Spain. His is a Nova but not sure if an M or L


----------



## Glandwr

teemyob said:


> Thanks Mike, link not working\!


Copy all four lines of link and paste it into your browser. It works then Trev

Dick


----------



## teemyob

Glandwr said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike, link not working\!
> 
> 
> 
> Copy all four lines of link and paste it into your browser. It works then Trev
> 
> Dick
Click to expand...

I tried that, did not work initially.

Works now, I saw that at the dusseldorf show.

Thanks Mike, our is £30,000 as we are trying to move towards something with a pool!


----------



## pneumatician

Apparently our "Nova" is the "L" never been quite sure but it has the two bench seats either side.

Storage is brilliant except for the silly wardrobe we can get a small motorbike plus drive away awning, Lafuma chairs cooking gear etc etc in the Boot/Garage. 
Cooker hob is not so good just a two ring which we do not use ( all cooking done outside, Microwave, Bravoska etc).

Bed is very comfortable with a spring base.

All on a Merc 316 CDI, goes like a train. never even notice the bike trailer on the back. Except when reverse is required 

I would definitely recommend "La Srada" and buy another if I could afford it. They do seem to hold their value.

Our van is now twelve years old and the only problem was the Reitch pump at about three years old. Sorted with the installation of a domestic 22mm NRV.


----------



## teemyob

So who is going to the rally at Litchfield then?


----------



## pneumatician

Be careful its "Lichfield" Staffordshire not Litchfield.

Owners club rally about 11 vans attending. 10 > 14 th inst

I was supposed to be organising this rally but illness has forced me to hand responsibility to Mike Williams who no doubt will do a splendid job.


----------



## teemyob

Can I ask what you would consider a fair price for a...

Standard Spec Regent L
Automatic Gearbox
315CDi
59,000 miles
Non MB Service History
Registered 2007
2 owners

?

TM


----------



## teemyob

Anyone?

I am also looking at a Concorde compact!

TM


----------



## Jamsieboy

Trev
Not sure if you have seen this
http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/review/motorhome/2010-concorde-compact
Cheers


----------



## teemyob

Thanks Jamsie, I had not but have seen one for sale £35,000 3,000 miles 2010.

Any ideas on the price for the La Strada I mention above?


----------



## Jamsieboy

teemyob said:


> Thanks Jamsie, I had not but have seen one for sale £35,000 3,000 miles 2010.
> 
> Any ideas on the price for the La Strada I mention above?


My reading of the Practical Motorhome review is that the Concorde Compact was £39,950 new in 2010.

Sorry but no idea about value for the La Strada


----------



## coppo

Not sure on that one Trev but there's a La Strada Nova 2008 advertised for £35000.

The one you mention should be around £30,000 ish.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob

Hi,

We have bought a La Strada.

But there is a cracking Regent L Available Here

TM


----------



## coppo

teemyob said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have bought a La Strada.
> 
> But there is a cracking Regent L Available Here
> 
> TM


Which model did you buy Trev.

Paul.


----------

